# My Trix Express



## 280A (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi, 

I opened this thread to show some of my modelrailroad stuff.

Two years ago I bought some bakelite Trix Express track.
It's 3-rail H0 (1/87) and was made in 1935 in Germany.
This track was far ahead of it's time with an easy ‘snap on-snap off’ locking system, and is secured with clamps.

I like the look of it !


----------



## 280A (Apr 2, 2013)

I didn't trusted the old transformers from 1935, so bought one from 1965, with a plastic housing.


----------



## 280A (Apr 2, 2013)

When the bakelite track came out in 1935, there was also a station made of wood, Trixstadt with catalogue number 20/270, see first pic.

Unfortunately very few have survived time, and these are not for sale.
So I made a replica. As an example I used photos of the original that I found on the net.
The most difficult part was the printings. 
It took me a lot of time to make replica's of the original posters (with Adobe Illustrater and Photoshop).


----------



## 280A (Apr 2, 2013)

I made a small test oval so I can run some trains. 

I bought this E 10 003 loco that was on the cover of the 1955 catalogue.
And 3 Touropa coaches, also from 1955.
The loco is diecast and weighs a ton, the coaches are tinplate. The loco runs great on the old bakelite track. 

I also have a photo of the E 10 003 in real life, that was taken on August 29, 1966 in Nürnberg – Germany. 
It sure is a mighty looking machine !


----------



## 280A (Apr 2, 2013)

And I made this short vid ...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Awesome work and photography! :thumbsup:

Great to see old stock running so smoothly! :cheers2:


----------



## 280A (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks Bro ! 

Today I'm running my Trix Express V200 loco's in double traction. 
These loco's (catalogue number 761) are from 1958 but after 60 years still are great runners.
The paint is also in excellent condition and I like to keep them this way.

(I also added a photo of the real thing.)


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

I'd never heard of that brand before. I also had never seen 3-rail HO track either.


The detail appears to be very good on those trains.


That's very nice work on the station!


----------



## 280A (Apr 2, 2013)

New addition ! Trix Express Mat ’54 (aka the Dognose).

This Dutch railcar was in the Trix Express program from 1962 to 1965.

The 1:1 prototype was really something and was - in my eyes - by far the best looking train Holland ever had.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

I'm very impressed by the detail.


Trix Express did an excellent job with that Dognose.


Is that company still in business?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

https://www.trixtrains.com/ :thumbsup:


----------



## 280A (Apr 2, 2013)

*Signal tower kits.*

Hello, 

I like to show my lastest builds of Vollmer kit 5731 'signal tower Moosbach' and Kibri kit 9487 'signal tower Marbach'.

The signal tower at Marbach am Neckar on the line 'Ludwigsburg - Backnang' in Baden-Württemberg (Germany) was the real-world basis for these Vollmer and Kibri (H0) models.

On the internet I found some sort of scale drawing where the tower was located on the Marbach rail yard, but I can't find the Marbach tower on google earth, so it's probably teared down years ago.
Both kits were new items in 1961 and are still in the Vollmer-Viessmann and Kibri-Viessmann program today.

I built both kits straight out of the box, no weathering and no additional parts, although I was tempted to add a signal box interior kit to the Vollmer model. 
The Kibri kit does has an signal tower interior, but the plastic Kibri windows aren't very transparent so you can hardly see it.

The fittings of the Vollmer parts are perfect, and of the Kibri kit good (but not great).

Although both kits have the same prototype, they look remarkably different.
The Kibri model is an almost 100% true copy, however Vollmer gave their own slightly more romantic interpretation to the kit.

I like both models just as much and they will get a nice spot on my new Trix Express layout. 

Marco


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

I has a number of the Vollmer kits back in my HO train days - thinking some of those are still packed away. I am familiar with the Trix trains in as much as reading articles and enjoying pictures of them in model railroad magazines in past years. Enjoying the building of your layout and the trains you have shared.


----------



## 280A (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks mate ! 

My latest addition is station Reichenbach from Pola (H0 B-651).
This kit is already listed in the 1968 Quick-Pola catalog I have, with a nice picture of the 1:1 prototype.
Station Reichenbach in Switzerland, on the line Spiez-Kandersteg, was the real-world basis for this Pola kit.
The 1:1 station was built in 1964 and teared down in 2016-2017.

I really like the model and have been looking for this kit for quite some time and when I found it on a Spanish auction site, a dream came true. 

Marco


----------

